# Brightest/Best Looking Taillights



## NightShift (Dec 25, 2002)

I always find myself fascinated with bright brake lights, headlights and signals on a car. They do give cars a great appearance. I love the newer cars with clear see-thru signal lenses that utilize the reflector.

If a car has smokey, dim lights and burned out/missing bulbs it makes the car seem old and not cared for, but having nice bright lights makes all the difference I think.

I've relayed all my lights on my car, re-wired em all, assuring they are getting full power, re-chromed my taillight reflectors, threw halogen bulbs in the front signals, got diamond-back sealed beam conversions for the headlights and blue-xenon type bulbs. I always want the brightest...it gives sort of an impact or wow factor that I want. I don't mean blinding light (properly aimed headlights), but bright to turn heads.

So mostly I'm fascinated with the brake lights. What cars would you say have the brightest/nicest tail lights? I like the 2003 Hyundai Tiburon's, Cadillac DeVille's, Infiniti G35 (list is pending...)


----------



## Willmore (Dec 28, 2002)

If you want to see the other cars rather than be seen--from behind--look into a pair of Sylvania/Osram X1010 HID driving lights.




Very bright and very eye catching.

With any luck someone will produce a Luxeon brake light converter some day. The Red-Orange HD LS is *bright*.


----------

